# Maximale Anzahl Stationen WinCC flexible und WinCC



## Georgius (14 Mai 2008)

Hallo,


ich erarbeite gerade ein Konzept für eine Prozessvisualisierung von 
mehreren Beschichtungsanlagen. Durch dieses Forum wurde mir
WinCC flexible und WinCC nahegelegt, was ich nach Einarbeitung
in dieses Systeme auch bestätigen kann.
Leider konnte ich keine konkreten Informationen darüber finden,
wieviel Anlagen (mit je einer SPS) ich über diese Programme 
Bedienen kann.
Dabei sollen mehrere Anlagen über einen PC (mit Ethernet oder Profibus DP Anbidung) visualisiert werden.
Vielleicht kann mir einer nennen, wieviel Stationen da maximal möglich sind.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## chrissi52000 (14 Mai 2008)

Hi.
Also mehr wie 10 SPSen über TCP/IP hatte ich noch nicht, aber es geht laut Hilfe auch mehr, abhängig von der Art der Verbindung.
Bei TCP/IP maximal 64 Verbindungen.

Das könnte dir weiterhelfen
Kapitel 2.2.1 Prozesskommunikation 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/skm/pdfviewer.asp?HitsPerSite=50&ehbid=html_00%2Fehb%2F21320307%2Ehtm〈=de&nodeid=21334561&query=kommunikation&page=67&view=new


----------



## marlob (14 Mai 2008)

gucke mal hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=128382&postcount=2


----------



## Georgius (14 Mai 2008)

Danke für die Infos. 
Also diese Auswahl mit den OPs hatte ich auch schon.
Leider gibt es dort keine Auswahl für einen WIndows PC, welcher
zum EInsatz kommen soll. Oder ich bin einfach nur blind ;-)

Gruß


----------



## chrissi52000 (14 Mai 2008)

Vielleicht versteh ich das jetzt falsch, aber du willst doch z.B. mit einem PC auf dem WinCC läuft auf mehrere Anlagen mit je einer SPS zugreifen, oder?

Wenn du den PC mit WinCC jetzt nutzt um über TCP/IP auf die einzelnen SPS´en  zuzugreifen, kannst du laut Handbuch max. 64 unterschiedliche SPS´en  ansprechen.
Das war doch deine Frage?


----------



## Georgius (14 Mai 2008)

Genau das war die Frage. Die 64 bezieht sich ja wahrscheinlich auf WinCC.
Allerdings möchte ich auch prüfen ob sich WinCC flexible (was ja günstiger ist) dafür eignet.

Kann mir jemand 
bezüglich der Topologie etwas sagen? wird jede einzelne SPS (also Anlage) mit dem Server auf dem die Software läuft verbunden? Wären ja dann schon ein paar Kabel die da ankämen. Oder geht das über eine Switch?
Wie ist da der Unterschied zwischen Profinet (Industrial Ethernet) und Profibus DP? In Ring-Topologie ausgeführt?
Hab da leider keine eindeutigen Infos gefunden. Auch nicht wie es hauptsächlich Verwendung findet.

Vielen Dank

MFG


----------



## Maxl (14 Mai 2008)

Normalerweise ist bei WinCCflexible PC-Runtime bei 8 Verbindungspartnern schluss.

Es gibt allerdings einen Weg, wie man diese Grenze umgehen kann (was ich allerdings noch nie probiert hab). WinCCflexible ist in der Lage, per OPC-Server auf verschiedene Steuerungstypen zuzugreifen. Da beim OPC-Server die Unterschiedung der Stationen nicht per WinCCflexible-Verbindung läuft, sondern im OPC-Server stattfindet. Gegenüber WinCCflexible ist das nur 1 Verbindung- die Unterscheidung läuft dann mit Hilfe der Tag-IDs (OPC-Items). Die maximale Anzahl Verbindungen wird so nur noch durch den OPC-Server begrenzt.

Achtung: Bei WinCCflexible ist aber bei 2048 Tags (Variablen) schluss. Für Protool gabs Sonderlizenzen für 8k Tags - eine Nachfrage bei Siemens sollte klären, ob diese für WinCCflexible auch möglich sind.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Kwyjibo (15 Mai 2008)

bitte auch beachten, dass man lizenztechnisch auch nicht beliebig viele verbindungen haben kann von simatic net aus (normale netzwerkkarte bis 8 verbindungen zB) und das bei entsprechender belastung auch andere probleme auftreten (bsp: wenn du einen tag abfragst, und aufgrund der netzwerklast das net gleich geht, wird immer wieder ein timeout durchlaufen werden, was deine visu dann richtig in die knie zwingen kann, weil sich skripte anstauen).

ich kenne flexible eben nur rudimentär, aber es ist nicht umsonst ULB - unterer leistungsbereich. WinCC oder gar komplettes PCS 7 wäre eher eine lösung!
allerdings sind beide aufsteigend ganze welten teurer.


----------

